# Kites



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Have any of you ever tried Power Kites ?

What a rush that is.....

E


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No idea what a power kite is ? Is it a kite with a motor or an aeroplane on a piece of string ?


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Its great fun....

Think of your traditional kite fabric, poles and string....

This has now been updated to Nylon, Carbon fibre and special line that is capable of withstanding a 1 ton force. They look a bit like air beds but are much bigger.

These stunt kites can reach 110mph as they swoop / dive. They can pick you clean off your feet or pull you along in a buggy at 40 mph.

Fantastic fun.

Eric


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Are you a man of action then Eric!!!?

The only Kites I've liked so far, are the Red ones that keep getting poisoned by stupid people who don't know any better. Great that these birds are beginning to increase again.

I could certainly fancy having a go at the kites you're talking about, although heights aren't something I'm comfortable with. I do like pot-holing though!


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

My friend has one, we took to a big field on a day that was far too windy. I ended up being dragged along the ground on my back, after flying along for about 50 feet... then my friend had a go and he wasnt so lucky - he went directly upwards about 30 feet, I remeber him being higher than some trees that were nearby. Fortunately he just ended up a bit sore, with bruises. Neither of us have used that kite again yet, its strange how nervous I get just using a medium size kite when it catches the wind now


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

They do require respect.......

Most manufacturers do not quote maximum wind speeds for them, they rely on you to know when its to much....

I am working on flying a stack of 3, 10 foot kites. When I feel confident to take it "into the zone" I should get some really "Big Air"

E


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

The only "Big Air" I get Eric is when I first wake up in the morning after a king prawn Vindaloo, and blow the quilt up to the ceiling!!


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

King Prawn Vindaloo? - Mickey mouse, try a Prawn Phal, that will take the ceiling off the house as well!

G.


----------

